
Ask HN: Small biz owners willing to be interviewed about crypto? - evbots
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m doing some market research &amp; validation (or invalidation) for a startup that is building software tools for businesses to use Ethereum and accept Ether.<p>If you own a small business, would you be willing to answer some questions about accepting and using cryptocurrency? I&#x27;m looking for the whole spectrum of owners:<p>- those who aren&#x27;t interested in accepting crypto &amp; why<p>- those who have been considering it for some time, but haven&#x27;t yet set it up<p>- those who currently are accepting it and have been paid in cryptocurrency<p>Offering $5 (bootstrapper&#x27;s budget) Amazon gift cards as compensation for your time!<p>If you respond to this post, I&#x27;ll reply to your message with a google hangout invite.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
tomglynch
Hey, shoot me a message. I'm working in the crypto space though, so not sure
it's perfect - but we can have a chat. Email's in my profile.

~~~
evbots
Hey, I didn't see an email in your profile, want to add it?

